# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  KC SQ KOHAKU & KOHAKU GINRIN (BEPU) - JOE KOI CENTRE with SAMURAI BANDUNG

## Joedimas

*KC SQ KOHAKU & KOHAKU GINRIN (BEPU)
JOE KOI CENTRE with SAMURAI BANDUNG

**
*Kembali *JOE KOI CENTRE* with *SAMURAI KOI CENTRE Bandung* mengadakan event *KEEPING CONTEST (KC)*. 
 Dalam KC ini kami memilih *10 KOHAKU BEPU* terbaik & *15 KOHAKU GINRIN BEPU* terbaik.

*KC* ini memperebutkan *Grand Champion A (KOHAKU) & Grand Champion B (KOHAKU GINRIN)*.  
*KC berlangsung selama 1 tahun terhitung dari tanggal 15 April 2014 sampai dengan 14 April 2015.*
*


*

----------


## Ady

Wahh mantab kang joe...

----------


## Joedimas



----------


## Joedimas



----------


## Joedimas



----------


## Joedimas



----------


## Joedimas



----------


## herrydragon

Memang istimewa Mr. Joe  :Yo: ... Fotooo... Fotoooo  :Rockon:  :Peace:  :Smash:  :Target:

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Wuiets...mantaf....siap2 berpacuuuu......dalam KOHAKU.... kapan mulai lelangnya om Joe? udah ada 1 pilihan nieh di Ginrin nya.xixixixi.....

----------


## herrydragon

> Wuiets...mantaf....siap2 berpacuuuu......dalam KOHAKU.... kapan mulai lelangnya om Joe? udah ada 1 pilihan nieh di Ginrin nya.xixixixi.....


Hahahha.. Masih belum tidur om Royalflush  :Smash:

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

tinggal 5 watt....lihat video calon KC jadi melek merem-melek merem pak HD... xixixixi....

----------


## Joedimas



----------


## chandrab1177

Mantab om Joe... :Popcorn:  :Clap2:  :Spy:

----------


## Joedimas

*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN

HARGA :
Start awal di Rp. 1.500.000,- & Kelipatan MIN. Rp. 100.000,-

1. Koi dipilih berdasarkan metode LELANG dan dibagi menjadi 2 kelompok. 

KOHAKU (A) : 
Start Lelang dimulai pada hari Selasa, 1April 2014 pukul 02.00 wsK.
dan berakhir pd hari Rabu, tgl 9 April 2014 pukul 20.00 wsK.
Perpanjangan waktu 5 menit dari BID terakhir.

KOHAKU GINRIN (B) :* *
Start Lelang dimulai pada hari Selasa, 1April 2014 pukul 02.00 wsK.
dan berakhir pd hari Kamis, tgl 10 April 2014 pukul 20.00 wsK.
Perpanjangan waktu 5 menit dari BID terakhir.**

Contoh : Apabila BID terakhir pukul 20.00 maka waktu diperpanjang menjadi 20.05 dan apabila 20.05 ada yang BID maka akan diperpanjang lagi sampai 20.10, dst sampai tidak ada BID di 5 menit terakhir.

2. Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dgn cara memposting No. ikan serta Rupiah. 

3. Masa pelaksanaan Keeping Contest ini selama 1 (satu) tahun,
terhitung dari tgl 15 April 2014 sampai dengan 14 April 2015

4. Koi sudah harus dilunasi maks. tgl 15 April 2014

5. Pengiriman ikan dilaksanakan setelah ada konfirmasi pembayaran.

Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dr participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu
tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tsb
ke bidder ke 2.

6. Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening JOE KOI CENTRE :

BCA Cabang AR. SALEH
A/C No. 5150066711
A/N Yoseph Dimas Sudibyo

Copy bukti pembayaran dikirim via mail ke : [email protected], 
BBM : Pin 2751C4B9. 

7. Donasi untuk KOI-S sebesar 10% 

8. Hadiah:
 GRAND CHAMPION A : 
Trophy + uang tunai Rp. 3.000.000,- + VOUCHER belanja ikan Rp. 3.000.000,-* *(berlaku di JOE KOI CENTRE Jalan Cihanjuang Km. 4 Cibabat Cimahi BDG dan
tidak termasuk pembelian via FORUM KOI-S).** GRAND CHAMPION B : 
Trophy + uang tunai Rp. 3.000.000,- + VOUCHER belanja ikan Rp. 3.000.000,- (berlaku di JOE KOI CENTRE Jalan Cihanjuang Km. 4 Cibabat Cimahi BDG dan
tidak termasuk pembelian via FORUM KOI-S).**
PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN
Ikan berada di Joe Koi Centre  Cihanjuang Km. 4 Cibabat Cimahi Bandung. 
Pengambilan ikan dapat dilakukan dengan datang langsung ke Joe Koi Centre
Pengiriman ikan dapat menunjuk agen travel atau angkutan yang dipercaya, 
ongkos kirim ditanggung participant (bidder).

TATA CARA PENJURIAN :
Para peserta di wajibkan mengirim foto & menvideokan ikannya 
dengan durasi min. 30 detik dan dikirim ke www.koi-s.org
Keputusan Juri bersifat mutlak.

Hal-hal yang belum tercantum dalam proses KC ini akan disusulkan kemudian.

........HAPPY BIDING!!
Bersatu kita kuat, bersama KOI-S kita hebat.



*

----------


## owi

Om fotonya gak keliatan, ini browsing dari hp

----------


## jimmy 007

Kang joe pertamax ya : B 4 & B 15 : 1,5 jt

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

A4... 2 jt
B8... 2 jt

----------


## wen

om Joe, kohaku A & B satu batch?

----------


## hero

A7  & B 13 : 1,5 jt

----------


## dadandjunaedy

B14, 1.5 juta
btw ada certy nya ngga om joe?
thx

----------


## eyp.9706

> A4... 2 jt
> B8... 2 jt


weewww..om tww dah gass poolllll aja nichhh....

----------


## eyp.9706

B5...2jt
B15...2jt

----------


## soralokita

A1 dan A2: masing masing 1,5jt

----------


## jimmy 007

B15 : 2,1 jt

----------


## herrydragon

> Kang joe pertamax ya : B 4 & B 15 : 1,5 jt


Mantap om Jimmy  :Yo:

----------


## jimmy 007

He....he...om herry blm bid ya, msh mencari cari rupanya

----------


## herrydragon

> He....he...om herry blm bid ya, msh mencari cari rupanya


Masih ngindik bid nya om Jimmy apa om Hero nih  :Target:  :Peep:

----------


## jimmy 007

Hua...ha... ha....ketauan nih.... :Doh:

----------


## herrydragon

> Hua...ha... ha....ketauan nih....


Ngga kok om ngindiknya ati2  :Peep:  :Peep:  :Spy:

----------


## goensoe

> B15 : 2,1 jt


Harus dapet yg ini
Om Jimmy

----------


## LVandCK

B10 - 1.5jt
A1 - 1.5jt

----------


## LVandCK

A1 - 1.6jt

----------


## jimmy 007

> Harus dapet yg ini
> Om Jimmy


mudah2an om goen....tp waktu msh panjang banget.... :Happy:

----------


## eyp.9706

B13 2jt  :Eyebrows:

----------


## hero

B 13 : 2,1 jt

----------


## Joedimas

*REKAP SEMENTARA :*

*KOHAKU*
*.1.    A1  Rp. 1.600.000,- by  LVandCK
.2.    A2  Rp. 1.500.000,- by  SORALOKITA
.3.    A3  Rp. 1.500.000,- by
.4.    A4  Rp. 2.000.000,- by  TRI WISNU W
.5.    A5  Rp. 1.500.000,- by
.6.    A6  Rp. 1.500.000,- by
.7.    A7  Rp. 1.500.000,- by  HERO
.8.    A8  Rp. 1.500.000,- by
.9.    A9  Rp. 1.500.000,- by
10. A10  Rp. 1.500.000,- by

KOHAKU GINRIN
.1.    B1  Rp. 1.500.000,- by  
.2.    B2  Rp. 1.500.000,- by  
.3.    B3  Rp. 1.500.000,- by  
.4.    B4  Rp. 1.500.000,- by  JIMMY 007
.5.    B5  Rp. 2.000.000,- by  EYP.9706
.6.    B6  Rp. 1.500.000,- by  
.7.    B7  Rp. 1.500.000,- by  
.8.    B8  Rp. 2.000.000,- by  TRI WISNU W 
.9.    B9  Rp. 1.500.000,- by  
10. B10  Rp. 1.500.000,- by  LVandCK
11. B11  Rp. 1.500.000,- by  
12. B12  Rp. 1.500.000,- by  
13. B13  Rp. 2.100.000,- by  HERO  
14. B14  Rp. 1.500.000,- by  DADAN DJUNAEDY  
15. B15  Rp. 2.100.000,- by  JIMMY 007* 

>>>>>>>> :Cheer2: <<<<<<<<

*BERSATU KITA KUAT
BERSAMA KOI-S KITA HEBAT*

----------


## Joedimas

Monggo dilanjutkan lagi om om semua heheheheheh


Bersatu kita kuat
Bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Agust Njum

B1 : 1.5jt  & B2 : 1.5jt

----------


## Joedimas

*REKAP SEMENTARA :

KOHAKU
.1. A1 Rp. 1.600.000,- by LVandCK
.2. A2 Rp. 1.500.000,- by SORALOKITA
.3. A3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by
.4. A4 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W
.5. A5 Rp. 1.500.000,- by
.6. A6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by
.7. A7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by HERO
.8. A8 Rp. 1.500.000,- by
.9. A9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by
10. A10 Rp. 1.500.000,- by

KOHAKU GINRIN
.1. B1 Rp. 1.500.000,- by  Agus njum
.2. B2 Rp. 1.500.000,- by  Agus njum
.3. B3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by 
.4. B4 Rp. 1.500.000,- by JIMMY 007
.5. B5 Rp. 2.000.000,- by EYP.9706
.6. B6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by 
.7. B7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by 
.8. B8 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W 
.9. B9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by 
10. B10 Rp. 1.500.000,- by LVandCK
11. B11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by 
12. B12 Rp. 1.500.000,- by 
13. B13 Rp. 2.100.000,- by HERO 
14. B14 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DADAN DJUNAEDY 
15. B15 Rp. 2.100.000,- by JIMMY 007 

Dilanjut lagi om.......

>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<

BERSATU KITA KUAT
BERSAMA KOI-S KITA HEBAT*

----------


## chandrab1177

A3 : 1,5jt

----------


## herrydragon

Ikannya sertikah Mr. Joe?

----------


## chandrab1177

B 12 : 1,5jt

----------


## Joedimas

> Ikannya sertikah Mr. Joe?



Serti dealer om nogo

----------


## herrydragon

Wow siap A5, 1500

----------


## chandrab1177

> Wow siap A5, 1500


Bit lagi om herry nogo...masih banyak yg kosong...biasanya ada om epoe jadi rame... ::

----------


## herrydragon

> Bit lagi om herry nogo...masih banyak yg kosong...biasanya ada om epoe jadi rame...


Hahaha.. Awal2 om Chandra, ntar kalo suhu2 dah turun gunung bakal rame juga  :Cheer2:

----------


## herrydragon

B10, 1600...

----------


## Joedimas

*REKAP SEMENTARA :

KOHAKU
..1. ..A1 Rp. 1.600.000,- by LVandCK
..2. ..A2 Rp. 1.500.000,- by SORALOKITA
..3. ..A3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177
..4. ..A4 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W
..5. ..A5 Rp. 1.500.000,- by HERRY GRAGON
..6. ..A6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by
..7. ..A7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by HERO
..8. ..A8 Rp. 1.500.000,- by
..9. ..A9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by
10. A10 Rp. 1.500.000,- by

KOHAKU GINRIN
..1. ..B1 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..2. ..B2 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..3. ..B3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by 
..4. ..B4 Rp. 1.500.000,- by JIMMY 007
..5. ..B5 Rp. 2.000.000,- by EYP.9706
..6. ..B6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by 
..7. ..B7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by 
..8. ..B8 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W 
..9. ..B9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by 
10. B10 Rp. 1.600.000,- by HERRY DRAGON
11. B11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by 
12. B12 Rp. 1.500.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177 
13. B13 Rp. 2.100.000,- by HERO 
14. B14 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DADAN DJUNAEDY 
15. B15 Rp. 2.100.000,- by JIMMY 007 

Dilanjut lagi om.......

>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<

BERSATU KITA KUAT
BERSAMA KOI-S KITA HEBAT*

----------


## Dony Lesmana

laris manissssssssssssss

----------


## stanleyjr.private

pilihan om herry dragon, kayaknya patut dilirik nich...  he he...

----------


## 456

A1: 1.7jt
B13: 2.2jt

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Om Joe ikut ya.... A9 dan B9 : 1,5 jt

----------


## wahyukoi

Om joe breedernya apa ya?

----------


## Joedimas

> Om joe breedernya apa ya?


bepu om.......

----------


## herrydragon

> pilihan om herry dragon, kayaknya patut dilirik nich...  he he...


Hahaha... Cuma liat feeling kok om Stan, sama isi yang kosong aja.. Ikut2 om Ep  :Peace:

----------


## Joedimas

*REKAP SEMENTARA :

KOHAKU
..1. ..A1 Rp. 1.700.000,- by 456
..2. ..A2 Rp. 1.500.000,- by SORALOKITA
..3. ..A3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177
..4. ..A4 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W
..5. ..A5 Rp. 1.500.000,- by HERRY GRAGON
..6. ..A6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by
..7. ..A7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by HERO
..8. ..A8 Rp. 1.500.000,- by
..9. ..A9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. A10 Rp. 1.500.000,- by

KOHAKU GINRIN
..1. ..B1 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..2. ..B2 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..3. ..B3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by 
..4. ..B4 Rp. 1.500.000,- by JIMMY 007
..5. ..B5 Rp. 2.000.000,- by EYP.9706
..6. ..B6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by 
..7. ..B7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by 
..8. ..B8 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W 
..9. ..B9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. B10 Rp. 1.600.000,- by HERRY DRAGON
11. B11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by 
12. B12 Rp. 1.500.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177 
13. B13 Rp. 2.200.000,- by 456 
14. B14 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DADAN DJUNAEDY 
15. B15 Rp. 2.100.000,- by JIMMY 007 

Dilanjut lagi om.......

>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<

BERSATU KITA KUAT
BERSAMA KOI-S KITA HEBAT*

----------


## genadhi

Ikut y om joe B6: 1,5

----------


## Almoniac

A2 = 1700
...

----------


## Joedimas

*REKAP SEMENTARA :

KOHAKU
..1. ..A1 Rp. 1.700.000,- by 456
..2. ..A2 Rp. 1.700.000,- by ALMONIAC
..3. ..A3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177
..4. ..A4 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W
..5. ..A5 Rp. 1.500.000,- by HERRY GRAGON
..6. ..A6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by
..7. ..A7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by HERO
..8. ..A8 Rp. 1.500.000,- by
..9. ..A9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. A10 Rp. 1.500.000,- by

KOHAKU GINRIN
..1. ..B1 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..2. ..B2 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..3. ..B3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by 
..4. ..B4 Rp. 1.500.000,- by JIMMY 007
..5. ..B5 Rp. 2.000.000,- by EYP.9706
..6. ..B6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by GENALDHI
..7. ..B7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by 
..8. ..B8 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W 
..9. ..B9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. B10 Rp. 1.600.000,- by HERRY DRAGON
11. B11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by 
12. B12 Rp. 1.500.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177 
13. B13 Rp. 2.200.000,- by 456 
14. B14 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DADAN DJUNAEDY 
15. B15 Rp. 2.100.000,- by JIMMY 007 

Dilanjut lagi om.......

>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<

BERSATU KITA KUAT
BERSAMA KOI-S KITA HEBAT*

----------


## Joedimas

Habis maksi ko ngantuk ya hehehehehehhe
tidur dulu ah........

Bersatu kita kuat 
Bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

xixixi...om JOE..... bangun om udha ganti hari lo, masa kerja gethuknya kok lama pisan? btw om Joe. Farm BEPU itu dimana ya?

----------


## Joedimas

> xixixi...om JOE..... bangun om udha ganti hari lo, masa kerja gethuknya kok lama pisan? btw om Joe. Farm BEPU itu dimana ya?


Beppu masih termasuk dari sakai family 
dan Beppu adalah nama kota di provinsi OITA jepang om hehehhehehehe

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

waoow...makasih buat informasinya ya OM Joe. salam sukses luar biasa buat KC nya. heheh...

----------


## Joedimas

> waoow...makasih buat informasinya ya OM Joe. salam sukses luar biasa buat KC nya. heheh...


pengalaman saya keeping beppu graw nya luar biasa cepetnya om hehehh

dan banyak yg fenale heheheheheheheh

----------


## Joedimas

Sepi emang kalo om epoe lagi hanimun hehehehheehheheheheh

----------


## epoe

*KOHAKU (A) : 
Start Lelang dimulai pada hari Selasa, 1April 2014 pukul 02.00 wsK.
dan berakhir pd hari Rabu, tgl 9 April 2014 pukul 20.00 wsK.

KOHAKU GINRIN (B) :* *
Start Lelang dimulai pada hari Selasa, 1April 2014 pukul 02.00 wsK.
dan berakhir pd hari Kamis, tgl 10 April 2014 pukul 20.00 wsK.

ennnnak saja .....................................* *ngisi yang kosong**, tapi justru yg belakangan milih justru mujur .....! 

Kohaku no.8 dan Kohaku Ginrin no.7 - Rp.1.500rb , soalnya ngga ada yg mau ............. kalau milihin Om Tri WW, udah tinggi.  
**
*

----------


## epoe

*Ini bakal favourites ...*.................................................. siggh, Om Joe pilihnya hebaat2.

----------


## epoe

_Kalau yang ni .... simply, ngga dipilih orang !_


*Kalau ini ngga mau dipilih .... ya udah, saya Bid .*......................... kalau ngga nyesel lho..... masing2 _Rp.1500rb_

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Mantap" bgt kohaku om joee.. baru sempet monitor melototin satu"..

----------


## Joedimas

*REKAP SEMENTARA :

KOHAKU
..1. ..A1 Rp. 1.700.000,- by 456
..2. ..A2 Rp. 1.700.000,- by ALMONIAC
..3. ..A3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177
..4. ..A4 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W
..5. ..A5 Rp. 1.500.000,- by HERRY GRAGON
..6. ..A6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..7. ..A7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by HERO
..8. ..A8 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..9. ..A9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. A10 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE

KOHAKU GINRIN
..1. ..B1 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..2. ..B2 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..3. ..B3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..4. ..B4 Rp. 1.500.000,- by JIMMY 007
..5. ..B5 Rp. 2.000.000,- by EYP.9706
..6. ..B6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by GENALDHI
..7. ..B7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..8. ..B8 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W 
..9. ..B9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. B10 Rp. 1.600.000,- by HERRY DRAGON
11. B11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
12. B12 Rp. 1.500.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177 
13. B13 Rp. 2.200.000,- by 456 
14. B14 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DADAN DJUNAEDY 
15. B15 Rp. 2.100.000,- by JIMMY 007 

Dilanjut lagi om.......

>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<

BERSATU KITA KUAT
BERSAMA KOI-S KITA HEBAT*

----------


## chandrab1177

> *KOHAKU (A) : 
> Start Lelang dimulai pada hari Selasa, 1April 2014 pukul 02.00 wsK.
> dan berakhir pd hari Rabu, tgl 9 April 2014 pukul 20.00 wsK.
> 
> KOHAKU GINRIN (B) :* *
> Start Lelang dimulai pada hari Selasa, 1April 2014 pukul 02.00 wsK.
> dan berakhir pd hari Kamis, tgl 10 April 2014 pukul 20.00 wsK.
> 
> ennnnak saja .....................................* *ngisi yang kosong**, tapi justru yg belakangan milih justru mujur .....! 
> ...


Suhu turun gunung,borong semua...setuju om epoe ikannya bagus bagus tapi ampun celengan ayam sdh blong semua nih...

----------


## LVandCK

A1 - 1.8jt

----------


## epoe

_Specialist ngisi yang kosong2, murah ..._..................................................  ...*Kata Om HerryNogo. !!!*  :Bathbaby:  :Bathbaby:  :Bathbaby:

----------


## herrydragon

> _Specialist ngisi yang kosong2, murah ..._..................................................  ...*Kata Om HerryNogo. !!!*


Hahahaha.. Saya cuma ngisi yang kosong lho om Ep, blm tentu murah  :Bump2:

----------


## Bozu

permisi om, sebelum nge'bid boleh saya tau umur ikannya om?

----------


## Joedimas

> permisi om, sebelum nge'bid boleh saya tau umur ikannya om?


tepetnya kurang apal yg pasti di bawah 6 bulan om

----------


## owi

> *REKAP SEMENTARA :
> 
> KOHAKU
> ..1. ..A1 Rp. 1.700.000,- by 456
> ..2. ..A2 Rp. 1.700.000,- by ALMONIAC
> ..3. ..A3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177
> ..4. ..A4 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W
> ..5. ..A5 Rp. 1.500.000,- by HERRY GRAGON
> ..6. ..A6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
> ...


wow sudah terisi semua... memantau....

----------


## LVandCK

A1 - 1.8jt - LVandCK

----------


## Joedimas

*REKAP SEMENTARA :

KOHAKU
..1. ..A1 Rp. 1.800.000,- by LVandCK
..2. ..A2 Rp. 1.700.000,- by ALMONIAC
..3. ..A3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177
..4. ..A4 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W
..5. ..A5 Rp. 1.500.000,- by HERRY GRAGON
..6. ..A6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..7. ..A7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by HERO
..8. ..A8 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..9. ..A9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. A10 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE

KOHAKU GINRIN
..1. ..B1 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..2. ..B2 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..3. ..B3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..4. ..B4 Rp. 1.500.000,- by JIMMY 007
..5. ..B5 Rp. 2.000.000,- by EYP.9706
..6. ..B6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by GENALDHI
..7. ..B7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..8. ..B8 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W 
..9. ..B9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. B10 Rp. 1.600.000,- by HERRY DRAGON
11. B11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
12. B12 Rp. 1.500.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177 
13. B13 Rp. 2.200.000,- by 456 
14. B14 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DADAN DJUNAEDY 
15. B15 Rp. 2.100.000,- by JIMMY 007 

Dilanjut lagi om.......

>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<

BERSATU KITA KUAT
BERSAMA KOI-S KITA HEBAT*

----------


## tarmacsl3

A8 : 1.6jt  tarmacsl3

----------


## Joedimas

*REKAP SEMENTARA :

KOHAKU
..1. ..A1 Rp. 1.800.000,- by LVandCK
..2. ..A2 Rp. 1.700.000,- by ALMONIAC
..3. ..A3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177
..4. ..A4 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W
..5. ..A5 Rp. 1.500.000,- by HERRY GRAGON
..6. ..A6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..7. ..A7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by HERO
..8. ..A8 Rp. 1.600.000,- by tarmacsl3
..9. ..A9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. A10 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE

KOHAKU GINRIN
..1. ..B1 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..2. ..B2 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..3. ..B3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..4. ..B4 Rp. 1.500.000,- by JIMMY 007
..5. ..B5 Rp. 2.000.000,- by EYP.9706
..6. ..B6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by GENALDHI
..7. ..B7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..8. ..B8 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W 
..9. ..B9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. B10 Rp. 1.600.000,- by HERRY DRAGON
11. B11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
12. B12 Rp. 1.500.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177 
13. B13 Rp. 2.200.000,- by 456 
14. B14 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DADAN DJUNAEDY 
15. B15 Rp. 2.100.000,- by JIMMY 007 

Dilanjut lagi om.......

>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<

BERSATU KITA KUAT
BERSAMA KOI-S KITA HEBAT*

----------


## epoe

Juaranya ..................................................

----------


## epoe

Ini gampang milihnya ....................................................  ..................................pokoknya ni yang bagus !

----------


## epoe

_Justru Male yang dominan ..................................................  ......_ yg menang.

----------


## epoe

_Ini pasti menang ..........pilih salah satu ! 
_

----------


## epoe

yang disembunyikan ...... yang mana, mau tau aja !  :Rockon:

----------


## hero

Mantab nih parade nya om epoe, semua nomor udah penuh nih tp airnya tenang menghanyutkan...

----------


## Joedimas

Hati hati di tikungan berbahaya hahahahahhahahah

----------


## Joedimas

Sepi amat ditambah hujan lagi jadi dingin hehehehhehehe

----------


## cucu_ak

punten B 10, 1,7

----------


## Joedimas

*REKAP SEMENTARA :

KOHAKU
..1. ..A1 Rp. 1.800.000,- by LVandCK
..2. ..A2 Rp. 1.700.000,- by ALMONIAC
..3. ..A3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177
..4. ..A4 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W
..5. ..A5 Rp. 1.500.000,- by HERRY GRAGON
..6. ..A6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..7. ..A7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by HERO
..8. ..A8 Rp. 1.700.000,- by CUCU AK
..9. ..A9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. A10 Rp. 1.700.000,- by CUCU AK

KOHAKU GINRIN
..1. ..B1 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..2. ..B2 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..3. ..B3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..4. ..B4 Rp. 1.500.000,- by JIMMY 007
..5. ..B5 Rp. 2.000.000,- by EYP.9706
..6. ..B6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by GENALDHI
..7. ..B7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..8. ..B8 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W 
..9. ..B9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. B10 Rp. 1.600.000,- by HERRY DRAGON
11. B11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
12. B12 Rp. 1.500.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177 
13. B13 Rp. 2.200.000,- by 456 
14. B14 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DADAN DJUNAEDY 
15. B15 Rp. 2.100.000,- by JIMMY 007 

Hatur nuhun terimakasih pa cucu atas suportnya hehehehhehe

Dilanjut lagi om.......

>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<

BERSATU KITA KUAT
BERSAMA KOI-S KITA HEBAT*

----------


## tarmacsl3

A5 : 1.6 jt tarmacsl3

----------


## epoe

_REKAP   SEMENTARA :_



*KOHAKU*

..1. ..A1 Rp. 1.800.000,- by LVandCK

..2. ..A2 Rp. 1.700.000,- by ALMONIAC

..3. ..A3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by CHANDRAB   1177

..4. ..A4 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W

..5. ..A5 Rp. 1.600.000,- by TARMACSL3

_..6. ..A6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE_

..7. ..A7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by HERO

..8. ..A8 Rp. 1.700.000,- by CUCU AK

..9. ..A9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI   KOI

10. A10 Rp. 1.700.000,- by CUCU AK



*KOHAKU GINRIN*

..1. ..B1 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM

..2. ..B2 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM

_..3. ..B3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE_

..4. ..B4 Rp. 1.500.000,- by JIMMY 007

..5. ..B5 Rp. 2.000.000,- by EYP.9706

..6. ..B6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by GENALDHI

_..7. ..B7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE_

..8. ..B8 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W

..9. ..B9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI   KOI

10. B10 Rp. 1.600.000,- by HERRY DRAGON

_11. B11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by   EPOE_

12. B12 Rp. 1.500.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177

13. B13 Rp. 2.200.000,- by 456

14. B14 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DADAN DJUNAEDY

15. B15 Rp. 2.100.000,- by JIMMY 007



_Siapa lagee ……………….. Mau mau   nimpa ? Soalnya sudah__  laku semua. 
_

----------


## epoe

KC berlangsung selama 1 tahun terhitung dari* tanggal 15 April 2014* sampai dengan 14 April 2015.
*
lama ya ......................*

----------


## jimmy 007

kc nya lama....closingnya jg lama nih.....nguantuk tunggunya, msh pd sungkan yg mau niban....

----------


## Joedimas

*REKAP SEMENTARA :

KOHAKU
..1. ..A1 Rp. 1.800.000,- by LVandCK
..2. ..A2 Rp. 1.700.000,- by ALMONIAC
..3. ..A3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177
..4. ..A4 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W
..5. ..A5 Rp. 1.600.000,- by TARMACHL3
..6. ..A6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..7. ..A7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by HERO
..8. ..A8 Rp. 1.700.000,- by CUCU AK
..9. ..A9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. A10 Rp. 1.700.000,- by CUCU AK

KOHAKU GINRIN
..1. ..B1 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..2. ..B2 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..3. ..B3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..4. ..B4 Rp. 1.500.000,- by JIMMY 007
..5. ..B5 Rp. 2.000.000,- by EYP.9706
..6. ..B6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by GENALDHI
..7. ..B7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..8. ..B8 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W 
..9. ..B9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. B10 Rp. 1.600.000,- by HERRY DRAGON
11. B11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
12. B12 Rp. 1.500.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177 
13. B13 Rp. 2.200.000,- by 456 
14. B14 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DADAN DJUNAEDY 
15. B15 Rp. 2.100.000,- by JIMMY 007 



Dilanjut lagi om.......

>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<

BERSATU KITA KUAT
BERSAMA KOI-S KITA HEBAT*

----------


## Joedimas

Ingat yang ginrin atau yang. B akan berakhir malam ini jam 2200

----------


## chandrab1177

> Ingat yang ginrin atau yang. B akan berakhir malam ini jam 2200


Ginrin bukannya berakhir hari kamis om Joe,di page 2 om joe...

----------


## hero

> Ingat yang ginrin atau yang. B akan berakhir malam ini jam 2200


waahh...ginrin B akan berakhir malem ini, berarti dimajuin ya kang joe.... ???, siaaappp.....

----------


## jovie

Iya om joe.. untuk Ginrin (B) hari kamis lho om.., apakah dimajuin?

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

wah...om JOe ngetest nieh, ngomong ntar malem mau finish buat ngecek para bidder standby and menyimak apa ngga? wakakkaka......strategi marcom yg bagus om Joe.

----------


## Joedimas

> Ginrin bukannya berakhir hari kamis om Joe,di page 2 om joe...



bener om chandra hari kamis hehehheheh kirain pada tidur teruss hehehehh

kohaku atau A berakhir pada hari Rabu pukul 2200 dengan perpanjangan waktu bid 5menit
dan kohaku ginri atau B berakhir pada hari kamis pukul 2200 dng perpanjangan waktu 5menit............
Happy bidding om om semua

----------


## LVandCK

A7 - 1.6jt
A8 - 1.8jt

----------


## Joedimas

om chandra om hero om jovie dan om merapi kirai udah pada ngak nyimak heheheheh
ngak tau nya pada standby semua ya hehehehheheheheheheh

----------


## chandrab1177

> om chandra om hero om jovie dan om merapi kirai udah pada ngak nyimak heheheheh
> ngak tau nya pada standby semua ya hehehehheheheheheheh


Tuh kan nge test..hahaha...kita masih nungguin om joe takut disalip...hahaha

----------


## tarmacsl3

A3 : 1.6 jt tarmacsl3

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> om chandra om hero om jovie dan om merapi kirai udah pada ngak nyimak heheheheh
> ngak tau nya pada standby semua ya hehehehheheheheheheh


saya standbuy ditikungan bawa pentungan baseball om Joe, nunggu di tikungan ajah....lagi cape balapan bid. heheheh..

----------


## epoe

*KOHAKU (A) : 
Start Lelang dimulai pada hari Selasa, 1April 2014 pukul 02.00 wsK.
dan berakhir pd hari Rabu, tgl 9 April 2014 pukul 20.00 wsK. 
Perpanjangan waktu 5 menit dari BID terakhir.*

----------


## epoe

*REKAP   SEMENTARA :
*



*KOHAKU*

*..1. ..A1 Rp. 1.800.000,- by LVandCK*

*..2. ..A2 Rp. 1.700.000,- by ALMONIAC*

*..3. ..A3 Rp. 1.600.000,- by tarmacsl3*

*..4. ..A4 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W*

*..5. ..A5 Rp. 1.600.000,- by TARMACHL3*

*..6. ..A6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE*

*..7. ..A7 Rp. 1.600.000,- by LVandCk*

*..8. ..A8 Rp. 1.800.000,- by LVandCK*

*..9. ..A9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI   KOI*

*10. A10 Rp. 1.700.000,- by   CUCU AK*



*KOHAKU GINRIN*

..1. ..B1 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM

..2. ..B2 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM

..3. ..B3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE

..4. ..B4 Rp. 1.500.000,- by JIMMY 007

..5. ..B5 Rp. 2.000.000,- by EYP.9706

..6. ..B6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by GENALDHI

..7. ..B7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE

..8. ..B8 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W

..9. ..B9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI   KOI

10. B10 Rp. 1.600.000,- by HERRY DRAGON

11. B11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE

12. B12 Rp. 1.500.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177

13. B13 Rp. 2.200.000,- by 456

14. B14 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DADAN DJUNAEDY

15. B15 Rp. 2.100.000,- by JIMMY 007

----------


## epoe

*.1. ..A1 Rp. 1.900.000,- by epoe*

*..2. ..A2 Rp. 1.700.000,- by ALMONIAC*

*..3. ..A3 Rp. 1.600.000,- by tarmacsl3*

*..4. ..A4 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W*

*..5. ..A5 Rp. 1.600.000,- by TARMACHL3*

*..6. ..A6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE*

*..7. ..A7 Rp. 1.700.000,- by epoe*

*..8. ..A8 Rp. 1.800.000,- by LVandCK*

*..9. ..A9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI   KOI*

*10. A10 Rp. 1.700.000,- by   CUCU AK*

----------


## menkar

Mantaaf euy ikanyaa araluss... sukses kang joe

----------


## Joedimas

*REKAP SEMENTARA :

KOHAKU
..1. ..A1 Rp. 1.800.000,- by LVandCK
..2. ..A2 Rp. 1.700.000,- by ALMONIAC
..3. ..A3 Rp. 1.600.000,- by TARMACHL3
..4. ..A4 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W
..5. ..A5 Rp. 1.600.000,- by TARMACHL3
..6. ..A6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..7. ..A7 Rp. 1.600.000,- by LVandCK
..8. ..A8 Rp. 1.800.000,- by LVandCK
..9. ..A9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. A10 Rp. 1.700.000,- by CUCU AK

KOHAKU GINRIN
..1. ..B1 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..2. ..B2 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..3. ..B3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..4. ..B4 Rp. 1.500.000,- by JIMMY 007
..5. ..B5 Rp. 2.000.000,- by EYP.9706
..6. ..B6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by GENALDHI
..7. ..B7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..8. ..B8 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W 
..9. ..B9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. B10 Rp. 1.600.000,- by HERRY DRAGON
11. B11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
12. B12 Rp. 1.500.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177 
13. B13 Rp. 2.200.000,- by 456 
14. B14 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DADAN DJUNAEDY 
15. B15 Rp. 2.100.000,- by JIMMY 007 



Dilanjut lagi om.......

>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<

BERSATU KITA KUAT
BERSAMA KOI-S KITA HEBAT*

----------


## Joedimas

> Mantaaf euy ikanyaa araluss... sukses kang joe



Makasih om MENKAR hehehheheheh ko ngak ngebid
nunggu di tikungan ya hehehehehhehe

----------


## LDJ

B10 1.7jt yaach..

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Saya jg siap nyegat tikungan aja deh om Joe sambil tengok celengan semar  ::

----------


## Joedimas

*REKAP SEMENTARA :

KOHAKU
..1. ..A1 Rp. 1.800.000,- by LVandCK
..2. ..A2 Rp. 1.700.000,- by ALMONIAC
..3. ..A3 Rp. 1.600.000,- by TARMACHL3
..4. ..A4 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W
..5. ..A5 Rp. 1.600.000,- by TARMACHL3
..6. ..A6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..7. ..A7 Rp. 1.600.000,- by LVandCK
..8. ..A8 Rp. 1.800.000,- by LVandCK
..9. ..A9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. A10 Rp. 1.700.000,- by CUCU AK

KOHAKU GINRIN
..1. ..B1 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..2. ..B2 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..3. ..B3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..4. ..B4 Rp. 1.500.000,- by JIMMY 007
..5. ..B5 Rp. 2.000.000,- by EYP.9706
..6. ..B6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by GENALDHI
..7. ..B7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..8. ..B8 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W 
..9. ..B9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. B10 Rp. 1.700.000,- by LDJ
11. B11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
12. B12 Rp. 1.500.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177 
13. B13 Rp. 2.200.000,- by 456 
14. B14 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DADAN DJUNAEDY 
15. B15 Rp. 2.100.000,- by JIMMY 007 

kohaku atau A penutupan lelang jam 22 00 hari ini dengan perpanjangan waktu lelang 5 menit dari bid terakhir

*

----------


## Joedimas

*REKAP SEMENTARA :

KOHAKU
..1. ..A1 Rp. 1.800.000,- by LVandCK
..2. ..A2 Rp. 1.700.000,- by ALMONIAC
..3. ..A3 Rp. 1.600.000,- by TARMACHL3
..4. ..A4 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W
..5. ..A5 Rp. 1.600.000,- by TARMACHL3
..6. ..A6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..7. ..A7 Rp. 1.600.000,- by LVandCK
..8. ..A8 Rp. 1.800.000,- by LVandCK
..9. ..A9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. A10 Rp. 1.700.000,- by CUCU AK

KOHAKU GINRIN
..1. ..B1 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..2. ..B2 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..3. ..B3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..4. ..B4 Rp. 1.500.000,- by JIMMY 007
..5. ..B5 Rp. 2.000.000,- by EYP.9706
..6. ..B6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by GENALDHI
..7. ..B7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..8. ..B8 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W 
..9. ..B9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. B10 Rp. 1.700.000,- by LDJ
11. B11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
12. B12 Rp. 1.500.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177 
13. B13 Rp. 2.200.000,- by 456 
14. B14 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DADAN DJUNAEDY 
15. B15 Rp. 2.100.000,- by JIMMY 007 

kohaku atau A penutupan lelang jam 20 00 hari ini dengan perpanjangan waktu lelang 5 menit dari bid terakhir

berarti waktu hanya tinggal 28 menit lagi*

----------


## jimmy 007

Om joe kohaku A berakhir malam ini jam 20.00 atau jam 22.00 ? Di page 2 rabu jam 20.00.....???

----------


## Joedimas

*
KOHAKU (A) : 
Start Lelang dimulai pada hari Selasa, 1April 2014 pukul 02.00 wsK.
dan berakhir pd hari Rabu, tgl 9 April 2014 pukul 20.00 wsK.
Perpanjangan waktu 5 menit dari bid terakhir**
REKAP SEMENTARA
KOHAKU
..1. ..A1 Rp. 1.800.000,- by LVandCK
..2. ..A2 Rp. 1.700.000,- by ALMONIAC
..3. ..A3 Rp. 1.600.000,- by TARMACHL3
..4. ..A4 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W
..5. ..A5 Rp. 1.600.000,- by TARMACHL3
..6. ..A6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..7. ..A7 Rp. 1.600.000,- by LVandCK
..8. ..A8 Rp. 1.800.000,- by LVandCK
..9. ..A9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. A10 Rp. 1.700.000,- by CUCU AK**menit dari BID terakhir.

Waktu tinggal 23 menit lagi.

*

----------


## Joedimas

> Om joe kohaku A berakhir malam ini jam 20.00 atau jam 22.00 ? Di page 2 rabu jam 20.00.....???


Jam 20 00 WSK

berarti tinggal 21 menit lagi om

----------


## Joedimas

*
KOHAKU (A) : 
Start Lelang dimulai pada hari Selasa, 1April 2014 pukul 02.00 wsK.
dan berakhir pd hari Rabu, tgl 9 April 2014 pukul 20.00 wsK.
Perpanjangan waktu 5 menit dari bid terakhir
REKAP SEMENTARA
KOHAKU
..1. ..A1 Rp. 2.100.000,- by Wahyu koi
..2. ..A2 Rp. 1.700.000,- by ALMONIAC
..3. ..A3 Rp. 1.600.000,- by TARMACHL3
..4. ..A4 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W
..5. ..A5 Rp. 1.600.000,- by TARMACHL3
..6. ..A6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..7. ..A7 Rp. 1.600.000,- by LVandCK
..8. ..A8 Rp. 1.800.000,- by LVandCK
..9. ..A9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. A10 Rp. 1.700.000,- by CUCU AK

Wahyu koi tlp minta tolong bid kan A1 2 100 000
mangga om om yang lain di lanjut

waktu tinggal 17 menit lagi
*

----------


## Joedimas

*10 menit lagii!!!!
hayoooooo gaspool...........


*

----------


## soralokita

A1 2,2 juta

----------


## Joedimas

*KOHAKU (A) : 
Start Lelang dimulai pada hari Selasa, 1April 2014 pukul 02.00 wsK.
dan berakhir pd hari Rabu, tgl 9 April 2014 pukul 20.00 wsK.
Perpanjangan waktu 5 menit dari bid terakhir
REKAP SEMENTARA
KOHAKU
..1. ..A1 Rp. 2.200.000,- by SORALOKITA
..2. ..A2 Rp. 1.700.000,- by ALMONIAC
..3. ..A3 Rp. 1.600.000,- by TARMACHL3
..4. ..A4 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W
..5. ..A5 Rp. 1.600.000,- by TARMACHL3
..6. ..A6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..7. ..A7 Rp. 1.600.000,- by LVandCK
..8. ..A8 Rp. 1.800.000,- by LVandCK
..9. ..A9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. A10 Rp. 1.700.000,- by CUCU AK

waktu tinggal 7 menit lagi*

----------


## Joedimas

*KOHAKU (A) : 
Start Lelang dimulai pada hari Selasa, 1April 2014 pukul 02.00 wsK.
dan berakhir pd hari Rabu, tgl 9 April 2014 pukul 20.00 wsK.
Perpanjangan waktu 5 menit dari bid terakhir
REKAP SEMENTARA
KOHAKU
..1. ..A1 Rp. 2.300.000,- by WAHYU KOI (by phone krn susah masuk)
..2. ..A2 Rp. 1.700.000,- by ALMONIAC
..3. ..A3 Rp. 1.600.000,- by TARMACHL3
..4. ..A4 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W
..5. ..A5 Rp. 1.600.000,- by TARMACHL3
..6. ..A6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..7. ..A7 Rp. 1.600.000,- by LVandCK
..8. ..A8 Rp. 1.800.000,- by LVandCK
..9. ..A9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. A10 Rp. 1.700.000,- by CUCU AK

waktu tinggal 6 menit lagi*

----------


## Joedimas

1 menit terakhir!!!

----------


## Joedimas

*KOHAKU (A) : 
Start Lelang dimulai pada hari Selasa, 1April 2014 pukul 02.00 wsK.
dan berakhir pd hari Rabu, tgl 9 April 2014 pukul 20.00 wsK.
Perpanjangan waktu 5 menit dari bid terakhir
REKAP SEMENTARA
KOHAKU
..1. ..A1 Rp. 2.400.000,- by WAHYU KOI (by phone krn susah masuk)
..2. ..A2 Rp. 1.700.000,- by ALMONIAC
..3. ..A3 Rp. 1.600.000,- by TARMACHL3
..4. ..A4 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W
..5. ..A5 Rp. 1.600.000,- by TARMACHL3
..6. ..A6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..7. ..A7 Rp. 1.600.000,- by LVandCK
..8. ..A8 Rp. 1.800.000,- by LVandCK
..9. ..A9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. A10 Rp. 1.700.000,- by CUCU AK*

----------


## Joedimas

*PERPANJANGAN WAKTU 5 MENIT
S/D 20.05 wsK*

----------


## Joedimas

*finish!!!.......*

----------


## LDJ

wah finish pas hari libur  :Baby:

----------


## owi

A1 favorit

----------


## Joedimas

*REKAP AKHIR :

KOHAKU
..1. ..A1 Rp. 2.400.000,- by WAHYU KOI (by phone krn susah masuk)
..2. ..A2 Rp. 1.700.000,- by ALMONIAC
..3. ..A3 Rp. 1.600.000,- by TARMACHL3
..4. ..A4 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W
..5. ..A5 Rp. 1.600.000,- by TARMACHL3
..6. ..A6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..7. ..A7 Rp. 1.600.000,- by LVandCK
..8. ..A8 Rp. 1.800.000,- by LVandCK
..9. ..A9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. A10 Rp. 1.700.000,- by CUCU AK

Selamat bagi pemenang Lelang KC KOHAKU (A)

Pemenang silahkan transfer ke rekening Joe Koi Centre (BCA)
a/n. Yoseph Dimas Sudibyo
Norek : 5150066711

paling lambat hari Senen tgl 14 April 2014 
harap konfirmasi setelah melakukan transfer 

Biaya pengiriman ikan + packing (sterofoam) untuk wilayah pulau Jawa 
Rp. 100.000,-

Bersatu kita kuat
Bersama kois kita hebat

*

----------


## Joedimas



----------


## epoe

waahh di bid temankoe .......  :Yo:

----------


## Joedimas

*KOHAKU GINRIN (B) : 
Start Lelang dimulai pada hari Selasa, 1April 2014 pukul 02.00 wsK.
dan berakhir pd hari Kamis, tgl 10 April 2014 pukul 20.00 wsK.
Perpanjangan waktu 5 menit dari BID terakhir.

**KOHAKU GINRIN
..1. ..B1 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..2. ..B2 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..3. ..B3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..4. ..B4 Rp. 1.500.000,- by JIMMY 007
..5. ..B5 Rp. 2.000.000,- by EYP.9706
..6. ..B6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by GENALDHI
..7. ..B7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..8. ..B8 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W 
..9. ..B9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. B10 Rp. 1.700.000,- by LDJ
11. B11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
12. B12 Rp. 1.500.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177 
13. B13 Rp. 2.200.000,- by 456 
14. B14 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DADAN DJUNAEDY 
15. B15 Rp. 2.100.000,- by JIMMY 007 

monggo dituntaskan lagii....*

----------


## soralokita

Walah... Ditinggal ngelonin anak, A1 dan A2 kelewat..
congratulations to all winners...

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

wadow....Lupa klu hari nie balapannya....matriiihh....... untung pembalap ku aman tanpa masalah. xixiix..thank u om JOE.

----------


## LVandCK

Sedikit koreksi Om, untuk A7 sudah di bid oleh Om Epoe di harga 1.7jt. Jadi pemenang A7 bukan saya Om. Mungkin bisa dikonfirmasi kembali ke Om Epoe. Terima kasih

----------


## LDJ

> *.1. ..A1 Rp. 1.900.000,- by epoe*
> 
> *..2. ..A2 Rp. 1.700.000,- by ALMONIAC*
> 
> *..3. ..A3 Rp. 1.600.000,- by tarmacsl3*
> 
> *..4. ..A4 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W*
> 
> *..5. ..A5 Rp. 1.600.000,- by TARMACHL3*
> ...


 :Laser:  dibidik post #110 om Joe..bener om epoe bid 1.7jt cmiiw

----------


## LDJ

bararti A1 dan A6 juga bid-nya om epoe.. :Peep:

----------


## epoe

Pada nyimak ya ........ *Om Joe, A7 sdh di overbid 1,7jt* sama saya, tetapi kalau *A1 di overbid sama Om Wahyu.*  :Baby:

----------


## epoe

_Mayan ...... Beppu._

 tapi yang no.1 ilang ...

----------


## LDJ

:Peace: ikan dikit om..jadi bisa diurut
coba klo 160ekor kaya di sebelah .. ampe jerengg :Sick:

----------


## wahyukoi

Sori om epoe.salam kenal

----------


## wahyukoi

Sory tadi nitib bid sama om joe.sinyal lagi lemot gak 👐 👐

----------


## gegen

Walah kaliwat euy....

----------


## epoe

> Sori om epoe.salam kenal


_Siap Om ......._

----------


## herrydragon

Lho ini today ya?

----------


## herrydragon

B 10 , 1800

----------


## LDJ

Dijagain nih..wkwk
B10 1.9jt

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

wuih....Seru nieh, pra balpa aja udah rame.....B10 idola para master. xixixixi..nonton ach....untung aku milih kelas paket hemat. xixixixi......

----------


## herrydragon

Hahaha.. Mumpung masih dijaga om LDJ b10 2000

----------


## Joedimas

> Pada nyimak ya ........ *Om Joe, A7 sdh di overbid 1,7jt* sama saya, tetapi kalau *A1 di overbid sama Om Wahyu.*


Om epoe mohon maaf kebetulan saya lihat di rekapan saya masih LVand CK 1.6 jt
dan saya tidak melihat rekapan om epoe yang sekaligus ada over bid senilai 1.7 jt
berarti A7 dimenangkan oleh om epoe dng bid 1.7 jt
terimakasih atas koreksinya kawan kawan semua

----------


## Joedimas

*REKAP AKHIR Setelah koreksi:

KOHAKU
..1. ..A1 Rp. 2.400.000,- by WAHYU KOI (by phone krn susah masuk)
..2. ..A2 Rp. 1.700.000,- by ALMONIAC
..3. ..A3 Rp. 1.600.000,- by TARMACHL3
..4. ..A4 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W
..5. ..A5 Rp. 1.600.000,- by TARMACHL3
..6. ..A6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..7. ..A7 Rp. 1.700.000,- by EPOE
..8. ..A8 Rp. 1.800.000,- by LVandCK
..9. ..A9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. A10 Rp. 1.700.000,- by CUCU AK

Selamat bagi pemenang Lelang KC KOHAKU (A)

Pemenang silahkan transfer ke rekening Joe Koi Centre (BCA)
a/n. Yoseph Dimas Sudibyo
Norek : 5150066711

paling lambat hari Senen tgl 14 April 2014 
harap konfirmasi setelah melakukan transfer 

Biaya pengiriman ikan + packing (sterofoam) untuk wilayah pulau Jawa 
Rp. 100.000,-

Bersatu kita kuat
Bersama kois kita hebat
*

----------


## Joedimas

*KOHAKU GINRIN
..1. ..B1 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..2. ..B2 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..3. ..B3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..4. ..B4 Rp. 1.500.000,- by JIMMY 007
..5. ..B5 Rp. 2.000.000,- by EYP.9706
..6. ..B6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by GENALDHI
..7. ..B7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..8. ..B8 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W 
..9. ..B9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. B10 Rp. 2.000.000,- by HERRYDRAGON
11. B11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
12. B12 Rp. 1.500.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177 
13. B13 Rp. 2.200.000,- by 456 
14. B14 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DADAN DJUNAEDY 
15. B15 Rp. 2.100.000,- by JIMMY 007 

monggo dituntaskan lagii....*

----------


## Joedimas

Jangan lupa ya para bidder penutupan ini malam jam 20 00 wsk

----------


## Joedimas

*KOHAKU GINRIN
..1. ..B1 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..2. ..B2 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..3. ..B3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..4. ..B4 Rp. 1.500.000,- by JIMMY 007
..5. ..B5 Rp. 2.000.000,- by EYP.9706
..6. ..B6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by GENALDHI
..7. ..B7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..8. ..B8 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W 
..9. ..B9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. B10 Rp. 2.000.000,- by HERRYDRAGON
11. B11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
12. B12 Rp. 1.500.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177 
13. B13 Rp. 2.200.000,- by 456 
14. B14 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DADAN DJUNAEDY 
15. B15 Rp. 2.100.000,- by JIMMY 007 

monggo dituntaskan lagii....
nanti malam penutupan jam 22 00 WSK
jangan sampai pada ketiduran lagi hehehheheheh*

----------


## chandrab1177

Om joe jam 20.00 wsk atau 22.00 wsk...?

----------


## hero

Iya....om joe bikin bingung nih utk jam penutupannya?

----------


## LDJ

> *KOHAKU GINRIN
> ..1. ..B1 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
> ..2. ..B2 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
> ..3. ..B3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
> ..4. ..B4 Rp. 1.500.000,- by JIMMY 007
> ..5. ..B5 Rp. 2.000.000,- by EYP.9706
> ..6. ..B6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by GENALDHI
> ..7. ..B7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
> ..8. ..B8 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W 
> ...


Kalau udh abis angka 1.5jt abis itu lompatnya ke 2jt
Wadeww

----------


## LDJ

> Hahaha.. Mumpung masih dijaga om LDJ b10 2000


Ampun om..bagi dikit .. kolam om udh bnyk ikan bagusnya
B10 2.1jt

----------


## herrydragon

> Ampun om..bagi dikit .. kolam om udh bnyk ikan bagusnya
> B10 2.1jt


Ok om LDJ  :Peace:

----------


## epoe

> Om epoe mohon maaf kebetulan saya lihat di rekapan saya masih LVand CK 1.6 jt
> dan saya tidak melihat rekapan om epoe yang sekaligus ada over bid senilai 1.7 jt
> berarti A7 dimenangkan oleh om epoe dng bid 1.7 jt
> terimakasih atas koreksinya kawan kawan semua


Siaps ..... :Cool2:

----------


## epoe

*Sebetulnya banyak koq nyang bagus2, lha ini koq mengarahnya ke B10 aja ........................ nanti bisa lain, lho .........jadinya.*



_minimal juara_  :Third: ..............

----------


## epoe

_siggh ..._ 

 yang ini juga .. Bagus

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

suggestion dr om Epoe mantaf,......semua bagus kecuali B9 om....krng bagus,,itu.. xixiixixixixixixiix....

----------


## epoe

> suggestion dr om Epoe mantaf,......semua bagus kecuali B9 om....krng bagus,,itu.. xixiixixixixixixiix....


tahu aja, sengaja disembunyikan spy ngga di bid orang .......hahahahaha .. :Baby:

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

hahaahha...ngga juga om Epoe, kelas B memang bagus2... aku sieh pilih yg kelas biasa2 aja...... ngga kelas super kaya B8,B10,B13, B14 dan B15. hehehe....

----------


## LDJ

> Ok om LDJ


Asik..om HD geser ke B9  :Peace:

----------


## Joedimas

*KOHAKU GINRIN
..1. ..B1 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..2. ..B2 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..3. ..B3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..4. ..B4 Rp. 1.500.000,- by JIMMY 007
..5. ..B5 Rp. 2.000.000,- by EYP.9706
..6. ..B6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by GENALDHI
..7. ..B7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..8. ..B8 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W 
..9. ..B9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. B10 Rp. 2100.000,-   by LDJ
11. B11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
12. B12 Rp. 1.500.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177 
13. B13 Rp. 2.200.000,- by 456 
14. B14 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DADAN DJUNAEDY 
15. B15 Rp. 2.100.000,- by JIMMY 007 

monggo dituntaskan lagii....
nanti malam penutupan jam 22 00 WSK
jangan sampai pada ketiduran lagi hehehheheheh*

----------


## soralokita

B1 1,6 juta

----------


## herrydragon

> Asik..om HD geser ke B9


Lagi pikir2 sama pantau2 om LDJ mau nerusin B10 atau ganggu yang lain  :Target:  :Bowl:  :Dance:

----------


## herrydragon

> 


tak tarik dulu ah.. Pusing bolak balik halaman  :Crazy:

----------


## herrydragon

Ganti haluan b1 1600

----------


## LDJ

> Lagi pikir2 sama pantau2 om LDJ mau nerusin B10 atau ganggu yang lain


Siapp..war mode on haha
Besok ya damai lagi

----------


## Joedimas

waspadalah....... waspadalah di tikungan pada nunggu
lelang di tutup sampai jam 20,00 hari ini WKS

----------


## herrydragon

B1 , 1700..

----------


## herrydragon

> Siapp..war mode on haha
> Besok ya damai lagi


Damai beserta kita om LDJ  :Pray2:

----------


## LDJ

Semoga semua mahluk berbahagia om HD  :Pray:

----------


## Joedimas

> Semoga semua mahluk berbahagia om HD



Ngerayu om nogo supaya ngak di bid lah tau hehehhehehehehehe

----------


## herrydragon

> Ngerayu om nogo supaya ngak di bid lah tau hehehhehehehehehe


Wkwkwkwk... Udah apal ya Mr. Joe  :Peace:

----------


## Joedimas

Did you find this post helpful?  | _
 Originally Posted by Joedimas 
Ngerayu om nogo supaya ngak di bid lah tau hehehhehehehehehe

_

Wkwkwkwk... Udah apal ya Mr. Joe  :Peace: 

hahahahhaha itukan gayanya om LDJ hihihihihiihihihihihiih

----------


## Joedimas

*KOHAKU GINRIN
..1. ..B1 Rp. 1.700.000,- by HERRYDRAGON
..2. ..B2 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..3. ..B3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..4. ..B4 Rp. 1.500.000,- by JIMMY 007
..5. ..B5 Rp. 2.000.000,- by EYP.9706
..6. ..B6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by GENALDHI
..7. ..B7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..8. ..B8 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W 
..9. ..B9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. B10 Rp. 2100.000,- by LDJ
11. B11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
12. B12 Rp. 1.500.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177 
13. B13 Rp. 2.200.000,- by 456 
14. B14 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DADAN DJUNAEDY 
15. B15 Rp. 2.100.000,- by JIMMY 007 

Om royal merapi kayanya ketiduran ni om nogo


monggo dituntaskan lagii....
nanti malam penutupan jam 22 00 WSK
1jam 21 menit lagi atau 81 menit lagi.....
jangan sampai pada ketiduran lagi hehehheheheh*

----------


## hero

Om joe....ini yg bener closingnya jam 20.00 atau 22.00 ??? Kok di bolak balik nih.....jd binung deh...klu jam 22.00 mau tidur dulu ah....

----------


## Joedimas

> Om joe....ini yg bener closingnya jam 20.00 atau 22.00 ??? Kok di bolak balik nih.....jd binung deh...klu jam 22.00 mau tidur dulu ah....


Jam 20 00 om kemaren  salah dan sudah di betulin om

----------


## Joedimas

*KOHAKU GINRIN
..1. ..B1 Rp. 1.700.000,- by HERRYDRAGON
..2. ..B2 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..3. ..B3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..4. ..B4 Rp. 1.500.000,- by JIMMY 007
..5. ..B5 Rp. 2.000.000,- by EYP.9706
..6. ..B6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by GENALDHI
..7. ..B7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..8. ..B8 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W 
..9. ..B9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. B10 Rp. 2100.000,- by LDJ
11. B11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
12. B12 Rp. 1.500.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177 
13. B13 Rp. 2.200.000,- by 456 
14. B14 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DADAN DJUNAEDY 
15. B15 Rp. 2.100.000,- by JIMMY 007 

Om royal merapi kayanya ketiduran ni om nogo


monggo dituntaskan lagii....
nanti malam penutupan jam 20 00 WSK
1jam 11 menit lagi atau 71 menit lagi.....
jangan sampai pada ketiduran lagi hehehheheheh

om hero jam 20.00 ya penutupannya*

----------


## Ady

wahh B1 udh ada om herry,,berat nehh

----------


## hero

Siap om joe...makasih infonya

----------


## Ady

B 1 ....1.8juta
om herry B10 aja  :Peace:

----------


## Joedimas

*KOHAKU GINRIN
..1. ..B1 Rp. 1.800.000,- by ADY
..2. ..B2 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..3. ..B3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..4. ..B4 Rp. 1.500.000,- by JIMMY 007
..5. ..B5 Rp. 2.000.000,- by EYP.9706
..6. ..B6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by GENALDHI
..7. ..B7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..8. ..B8 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W 
..9. ..B9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. B10 Rp. 2100.000,- by LDJ
11. B11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
12. B12 Rp. 1.500.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177 
13. B13 Rp. 2.200.000,- by 456 
14. B14 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DADAN DJUNAEDY 
15. B15 Rp. 2.100.000,- by JIMMY 007 

Om royal merapi kayanya ketiduran ni om nogo


monggo dituntaskan lagii....
nanti malam penutupan jam 20 00 WSK
Waktu tinggal 60 menit lagi
jangan sampai pada ketiduran lagi hehehheheheh


*

----------


## Joedimas

30 menit lagi.........

----------


## herrydragon

B1 2000...

----------


## Joedimas

*KOHAKU GINRIN
..1. ..B1 Rp. 2.000.000,- by HERRYDRAGON
..2. ..B2 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..3. ..B3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..4. ..B4 Rp. 1.500.000,- by JIMMY 007
..5. ..B5 Rp. 2.000.000,- by EYP.9706
..6. ..B6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by GENALDHI
..7. ..B7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..8. ..B8 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W 
..9. ..B9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. B10 Rp. 2100.000,- by LDJ
11. B11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
12. B12 Rp. 1.500.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177 
13. B13 Rp. 2.200.000,- by 456 
14. B14 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DADAN DJUNAEDY 
15. B15 Rp. 2.100.000,- by JIMMY 007 




monggo dituntaskan lagii....

waktu tinggal 12 menit lagi*

----------


## Joedimas

*KOHAKU GINRIN
..1. ..B1 Rp. 2.300.000,- by FROZEN  by phone karena susah masuk
..2. ..B2 Rp. 1.500.000,- by AGUST NJUM
..3. ..B3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..4. ..B4 Rp. 1.500.000,- by JIMMY 007
..5. ..B5 Rp. 2.000.000,- by EYP.9706
..6. ..B6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by GENALDHI
..7. ..B7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..8. ..B8 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W 
..9. ..B9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. B10 Rp. 2100.000,- by LDJ
11. B11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
12. B12 Rp. 1.500.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177 
13. B13 Rp. 2.200.000,- by 456 
14. B14 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DADAN DJUNAEDY 
15. B15 Rp. 2.100.000,- by JIMMY 007 




monggo dituntaskan lagii....


*

----------


## Joedimas

memang lagi sering eror  
kalo ada yang mau bid dari sekarang

----------


## Joedimas

kalo ada yg susah masuk mau titip bid lewat telpon dari sekarang
jangan pada waktu menit menit terakhir....terimakasih

----------


## ademilanforever

itu username frozen budget nya unlimited kang joe..... hahahahaha......

----------


## Joedimas

> itu username frozen budget nya unlimited kang joe..... hahahahaha......


hahahahhahahha siap komandan    9 menit terakhir

----------


## Joedimas

5 menit terakhir..........

----------


## b0rn2killll

Peengennya ikutan neh :Der:  gr domisili di luar pulau jd penonton ja,kkasih    massukan buat peserta ginrin no 10 antas di perebutkan neh, hehehe maap yah om liem

----------


## herrydragon

B2 aja 1600

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

B15 : 2,3 jt

----------


## herrydragon

Budgetku cuma 2000, lewat itu tinggal wis  :Doh:

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

wakakaka.....om HD inget KOLam nya, over population tuch

----------


## hero

B15:2,4 jt

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

b15 :2,5 jt

----------


## herrydragon

> wakakaka.....om HD inget KOLam nya, over population tuch


Sama pengeluaran KC NND dah over budget, pecah kabeh celengan e om Royalflush  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## Joedimas

waktu diperpanjang sampai 20 06

----------


## hero

B 15 : 2,6 jt

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

b15: 2,7jt

----------


## Joedimas

waktu di perpanjang sampai 20.11

----------


## zieco

B2 1,7jt by zieco

----------


## herrydragon

B10 2100 langgar 100  :Doh:

----------


## hero

B15: 2,8 jt

----------


## herrydragon

> B10 2100 langgar 100


Wkwkwk ngga cek .. Maap

----------


## herrydragon

B2 1800...

----------


## Joedimas

di perpanjang sampai 20.16
monggo di tuntaskan

----------


## zieco

B12 1,6jt by zieco

----------


## Joedimas

waktu di perpanjang sampai 20.21
ayo tuntaskan

----------


## chandrab1177

B12 : 1,7jt

----------


## Joedimas

finish..............

----------


## herrydragon

> finish..............


Horeeee  :Dance:

----------


## Joedimas

*REKAB AKHIR 


KOHAKU GINRIN
..1. ..B1 Rp. 2.300.000,- by FROZEN by phone karena susah masuk
..2. ..B2 Rp. 1.800.000,- by HERRYDRAGON
..3. ..B3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..4. ..B4 Rp. 1.500.000,- by JIMMY 007
..5. ..B5 Rp. 2.000.000,- by EYP.9706
..6. ..B6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by GENALDHI
..7. ..B7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..8. ..B8 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W 
..9. ..B9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. B10 Rp. 2100.000,- by LDJ
11. B11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
12. B12 Rp. 1.700.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177 
13. B13 Rp. 2.200.000,- by 456 
14. B14 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DADAN DJUNAEDY 
15. B15 Rp. 2.800.000,- by HERO
*

----------


## Joedimas

Mohon di koreksi apabila ada yg terliwat....

----------


## Joedimas

*
Selamat bagi pemenang Lelang KC KOHAKU GINRIN ( B )

Pemenang silahkan transfer ke rekening Joe Koi Centre (BCA)
a/n. Yoseph Dimas Sudibyo
Norek : 5150066711

paling lambat hari Senen tgl 14 April 2014 
harap konfirmasi setelah melakukan transfer 

Biaya pengiriman ikan + packing (sterofoam) untuk wilayah pulau Jawa 
Rp. 100.000,-

Bersatu kita kuat
Bersama kois kita hebat
*

----------


## Joedimas

*REKAB AKHIR 


KOHAKU GINRIN
..1. ..B1 Rp. 2.300.000,- by FROZEN by phone karena susah masuk
..2. ..B2 Rp. 1.800.000,- by HERRYDRAGON
..3. ..B3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..4. ..B4 Rp. 1.500.000,- by JIMMY 007
..5. ..B5 Rp. 2.000.000,- by EYP.9706
..6. ..B6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by GENALDHI
..7. ..B7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..8. ..B8 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W 
..9. ..B9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI
10. B10 Rp. 2100.000,- by LDJ
11. B11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
12. B12 Rp. 1.700.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177 
13. B13 Rp. 2.200.000,- by 456 
14. B14 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DADAN DJUNAEDY 
15. B15 Rp. 2.800.000    by HERO     
**

Selamat bagi pemenang Lelang KC KOHAKU GINRIN ( B )

Pemenang silahkan transfer ke rekening Joe Koi Centre (BCA)
a/n. Yoseph Dimas Sudibyo
Norek : 5150066711

paling lambat hari Senen tgl 14 April 2014 
harap konfirmasi setelah melakukan transfer 

Biaya pengiriman ikan + packing (sterofoam) untuk wilayah pulau Jawa 
Rp. 100.000,-

Bersatu kita kuat
Bersama kois kita hebat*

----------


## Ady

Wahh berat kalo udh ktemu om frosz..unlimited...

----------


## herrydragon

> Wahh berat kalo udh ktemu om frosz..unlimited...


Iya om saya langsung ke kotak sebelah  :Baby:

----------


## epoe

_REKAB   AKHIR
_




_KOHAKU GINRIN
_





15. B15 Rp. 2.800.000 by HERO

13. B13 Rp. 2.200.000,- by 456

10. B10 Rp. 2100.000,- by LDJ

..5. ..B5 Rp. 2.000.000,- by EYP.9706

..8. ..B8 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W

..2. ..B2 Rp. 1.800.000,- by HERRYDRAGON

12. B12 Rp. 1.700.000,- by   CHANDRAB 1177

..3. ..B3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE

..4. ..B4 Rp. 1.500.000,- by JIMMY 007

..6. ..B6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by GENALDHI

..7. ..B7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE

..9. ..B9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI   KOI

11. B11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by   EPOE

14. B14 Rp. 1.500.000,- by   DADAN DJUNAEDY

----------


## epoe

Telat, tetapi punya tiga bid  :Wof:  ........................................ mayan.  :Yo:

----------


## Joedimas

> Telat, tetapi punya tiga bid  ........................................ mayan.



om epoe darimana aja wah ngak seru ngak ada om epoe hehehehhehe

----------


## epoe

enggggggh ....... *top bid, selamat menang. Yang lain ngga boleh ngalah*  :Cheer2: ........................................... *berpacu dalam melodi.*  :Doh:

----------


## epoe

> om epoe darimana aja wah ngak seru ngak ada om epoe hehehehhehe


yang penting dapat .... suka sungkan timpainnya, kalau ditimpain sama aja boong.  :Tape2:

----------


## epoe

_Ya, beda2 tipislah ................................ yang penting kualitas girin nya ..................................................  . HQ._

----------


## epoe

*Persis sama .......sama ne !*  :Rockon: 
Yang no.15 ama no.11
Yang no.8 ama no.7
yang no.10 ama no.3

 :Hail:

----------


## LVandCK

A8 - LVandCK - 1.8jt sudah transfer ya Om Joe. Terima kasih

----------


## Joedimas

> A8 - LVandCK - 1.8jt sudah transfer ya Om Joe. Terima kasih


ok om terimakasih....

----------


## Joedimas

Mohon yang lainya.......bagi yang sudah transfer
confirmasikan disini ya....

----------


## dadandjunaedy

B14 sdh transfer ya om..tlg di cek.

----------


## herrydragon

Saya sudah om Joe

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

A9 dan B9 include packing and handling nya udah transfer ya um Joe. Thank you so much

----------


## tarmacsl3

A3 dan A5 sudah transfer kemarin....tapi titip dulu 1 taun sampe juara ya  :: )

sorry kidding....yg beneran titip 1-2 minggu max  :: 
thx

----------


## 456

B13 sudah di transfer yh om @2.3jt (ikan + ongkir)

Terimakasih

----------


## Joedimas

> B13 sudah di transfer yh om @2.3jt (ikan + ongkir)
> 
> Terimakasih


minta alamtnya om untuk pengiriman

----------


## Joedimas

*REKAP AKHIR 

KOHAKU
..1. ..A1 Rp. 2.400.000,- by WAHYU KOI PAID
..2. ..A2 Rp. 1.700.000,- by ALMONIAC
..3. ..A3 Rp. 1.600.000,- by TARMACHL3* *PAID**
..4. ..A4 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W
..5. ..A5 Rp. 1.600.000,- by TARMACHL3* *PAID**
..6. ..A6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..7. ..A7 Rp. 1.700.000,- by EPOE
..8. ..A8 Rp. 1.800.000,- by LVandCK* *PAID**
..9. ..A9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI* *PAID**
10. A10 Rp. 1.700.000,- by CUCU AK

**KOHAKU GINRIN
..1. ..B1 Rp. 2.300.000,- by FROZEN* *PAID**
..2. ..B2 Rp. 1.800.000,- by HERRYDRAGON* *PAID**
..3. ..B3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..4. ..B4 Rp. 1.500.000,- by JIMMY 007* *PAID**
..5. ..B5 Rp. 2.000.000,- by EYP.9706* *PAID**
..6. ..B6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by GENALDHI
..7. ..B7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..8. ..B8 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W 
..9. ..B9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI* *PAID**
10. B10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by LDJ
11. B11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
12. B12 Rp. 1.700.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177* *PAID**
13. B13 Rp. 2.200.000,- by 456* *PAID**
14. B14 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DADAN DJUNAEDY* *PAID**
15. B15 Rp. 2.800.000,- by HERO* *PAID**
Konfirmasi apabila sudah melakukan transfer,
disertai dengan mencantumkan alamat lengkap pengiriman

Joe Koi Centre (BCA)
a/n. Yoseph Dimas Sudibyo
Norek : 5150066711

Biaya pengiriman ikan + packing (sterofoam) untuk wilayah pulau Jawa 
Rp. 100.000,-

Bersatu kita kuat
Bersama kois kita hebat*

----------


## tarmacsl3

cuma betulin dikit username saya ,  tarmacsl3 bukan tarmacHL3    :: 
thx 




> *REKAP AKHIR 
> 
> KOHAKU
> ..1. ..A1 Rp. 2.400.000,- by WAHYU KOI PAID
> ..2. ..A2 Rp. 1.700.000,- by ALMONIAC
> ..3. ..A3 Rp. 1.600.000,- by TARMACSL3* *PAID**
> ..4. ..A4 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W
> ..5. ..A5 Rp. 1.600.000,- by TARMACSL3* *PAID**
> ..6. ..A6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
> ...

----------


## Joedimas

ok siap om hehehehhehhehe

----------


## 456

> minta alamtnya om untuk pengiriman


sudah di pm om

terimakasih

----------


## herrydragon

> cuma betulin dikit username saya ,  tarmacsl3 bukan tarmacHL3   
> thx


Hahahaha.. Salah ejaan username ongkir GRATIS biasanya om Tar  :Peace:

----------


## Joedimas

> Hahahaha.. Salah ejaan username ongkir GRATIS biasanya om Tar



Wah om nogo isa isa ne   hehheheheheh

----------


## genadhi

Om joe kebetulan  hr ini sy ke bdg jd skalian ambil + bayar ikan nya yg B6 ya om.. Haturnuhun..

----------


## tarmacsl3

ooo....rule lelang baru ya hahaha....saya jg di bandung , om henrydragon  :: 

kalo salah ejaan berkali2, berati disc 50% kohaku nya  ::  



> Hahahaha.. Salah ejaan username ongkir GRATIS biasanya om Tar

----------


## herrydragon

> ooo....rule lelang baru ya hahaha....saya jg di bandung , om henrydragon 
> 
> kalo salah ejaan berkali2, berati disc 50% kohaku nya


Hahahaha ongkir aja om Tar, lha ini ejaan saya juga salah  :Rofl:

----------


## tarmacsl3

haha...iya maaf om herrydragon  ::

----------


## herrydragon

> haha...iya maaf om herrydragon


Ngga papa om Tar.. Ngga gratis ongkir kok  :Peace:

----------


## Joedimas

*REKAP AKHIR 

KOHAKU
..1. ..A1 Rp. 2.400.000,- by WAHYU KOI PAID
..2. ..A2 Rp. 1.700.000,- by ALMONIAC PAID
..3. ..A3 Rp. 1.600.000,- by TARMACS t3 PAID
..4. ..A4 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W
..5. ..A5 Rp. 1.600.000,- by TARMACHL3 PAID
..6. ..A6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..7. ..A7 Rp. 1.700.000,- by EPOE
..8. ..A8 Rp. 1.800.000,- by LVandCK PAID
..9. ..A9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI PAID
10. A10 Rp. 1.700.000,- by CUCU AK PAID

KOHAKU GINRIN
..1. ..B1 Rp. 2.300.000,- by FROZEN PAID
..2. ..B2 Rp. 1.800.000,- by HERRYDRAGON PAID
..3. ..B3 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..4. ..B4 Rp. 1.500.000,- by JIMMY 007 PAID
..5. ..B5 Rp. 2.000.000,- by EYP.9706 PAID
..6. ..B6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by GENALDHI PAID
..7. ..B7 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
..8. ..B8 Rp. 2.000.000,- by TRI WISNU W 
..9. ..B9 Rp. 1.500.000,- by ROYAL MERAPI KOI PAID
10. B10 Rp. 2.100.000,- by LDJ
11. B11 Rp. 1.500.000,- by EPOE
12. B12 Rp. 1.700.000,- by CHANDRAB 1177 PAID
13. B13 Rp. 2.200.000,- by 456 PAID
14. B14 Rp. 1.500.000,- by DADAN DJUNAEDY PAID
15. B15 Rp. 2.800.000,- by HERO PAID
Konfirmasi apabila sudah melakukan transfer,
disertai dengan mencantumkan alamat lengkap pengiriman

Joe Koi Centre (BCA)
a/n. Yoseph Dimas Sudibyo
Norek : 5150066711

Biaya pengiriman ikan + packing (sterofoam) untuk wilayah pulau Jawa 
Rp. 100.000,-

Bersatu kita kuat
Bersama kois kita hebat*

----------


## tarmacsl3

A3 A5 sudah berenang dengan selamat....thx bang Joe buat superb packing pake styrofoam nya 

ternyata om herrydragon betul....gratis ongkir nya  :: )

----------


## herrydragon

> A3 A5 sudah berenang dengan selamat....thx bang Joe buat superb packing pake styrofoam nya 
> 
> ternyata om herrydragon betul....gratis ongkir nya )


Hahahahaha... Mantap om Tar, happy keeping  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## tarmacsl3

anyway yg jadi juri nya om joe sendiri ?  atau orang beppu nya ?  ::

----------


## epoe

_Pilih mana yang diikutkan KC Senang2  ya ..............._

----------


## wahyukoi

A7 mau di over bro om epoe. Gak ikut kc nya gak papa

----------


## epoe

*yang A6 dan B3 ............................*, boleh. :Bathbaby: 
Yang 3 ikan saya mau ikutkan kc senang2 Om Wahyu  :Yo:

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> _Pilih mana yang diikutkan KC Senang2  ya ..............._


Klu saay A7 dan B7 um Ep. maknyus ..mnrt saya. heheheh........

----------


## epoe

> Klu saay A7 dan B7 um Ep. maknyus ..mnrt saya. heheheh........


*Maksudku itu Om Paul,
Tapi tanya dulu ke Om Dony .................................* :Baby:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Siap2x update

----------


## hero

Diundur lagi gak ya...?

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Update Duluan 

Ginrin Kohau A8

Size awal : 14 Cm 

[IMG][/IMG]



Update tanggal 11 April 2015 

Size 49 Cm 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

https://youtu.be/4d8wBM4_32M

----------


## Joedimas

*PENGUMUMAN :*

Kepada para peserta *
KC SQ KOHAKU & KOHAKU GINRIN (BEPU) - JOEKOI CENTRE with SAMURAI BDG*,

 untuk *pengumpulan foto & video* untuk penjurian yang tadinya pada
tgl 14 April 2015, berhubung banyaknya permintaan dari peserta,
maka akhir pengiriman diundur menjadi *tgl 19 April 2015 (Minggu)*.

Pengiriman foto & video harap e-mail ke : *[email protected]*


Terima kasih
*JoeKoi Centre*

----------


## Dony Lesmana

dear all teman2 karena kang joe merupakan sahabat baik saya

perkenankan saya mengambil tanggung jawab kang joe untuk KC ini.. 

Batas waktu penyerahan foto dan video adalah 5 Mei 2015... Penjurian akan dilakukan oleh Tim Juri kois dan external.

Untuk hadiah uang , saya menghimbau untuk disumbangkan ke family kang joe yang mungkin membutuhkan , jika pemenang ada yang tidak berkenan menyumbangkannya maka saya pribadi yang akan membayarnya..

Mohon diperkenankan para moderator agar saya mengambil alih tanggung jawab ini...

Terimakasih

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> dear all teman2 karena kang joe merupakan sahabat baik saya
> 
> perkenankan saya mengambil tanggung jawab kang joe untuk KC ini.. 
> 
> Batas waktu penyerahan foto dan video adalah 5 Mei 2015... Penjurian akan dilakukan oleh Tim Juri kois dan external.
> 
> 
> Untuk hadiah uang , saya menghimbau untuk disumbangkan ke family kang joe yang mungkin membutuhkan , jika pemenang ada yang tidak berkenan menyumbangkannya maka saya pribadi yang akan membayarnya..
> 
> ...


It's Honour to Mr. Dony Lesmana.... Salut and Proud to you Om Dony.... Good Job :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Ginrin Kohaku A8

Size awal : 14 Cm 

[IMG][/IMG]



Update tanggal 11 April 2015 

Size 49 Cm 

[IMG][/IMG][/QU

https://youtu.be/4d8wBM4_32M

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Foto B1 awal


Foto AKhir 45 cm


VIDEO

https://youtu.be/iZtMv_eR-u8

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Untuk yg KC yang kirim foto dan video hanya 2 peserta

Mohon para juri , Om Datta , Om Agung dan Om Abi memberikan penilaian ke email saya[email protected].

Saya berharap para juri dapat memberikan penilaiannya paling lambat sabtu ini dengan disertai alasannya.. 

Terima kasih.. For You kang Joe .. May you rest in peace

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Kalau masih ada Hadiah nya, 100% buat Kang Joe and keluarga.. 

Kalau Gak ada, Di iklas kan..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Juri 1 Bpk Datta 

juara 1: B1
Juara 2 : B8 

Alasan : Pectoral Fin B8 agak rusak 

Juri 2 Bpk Agung

Juara 1 : B8
Juara 2 : B1

Alasan : Body B8 lebih berisi , ginrin seimbang .. pectoral fin hanyalah minor saja


Juri 3 : Bpk Abi

JJuara 1 - B1 - Ginrin lebih full.
-beni tebal, skin bagus.


Juara 2 - B8
- Grow baik
- sirip belum pulih sempurna.

Jadi dengan Demikian maka B1 adalah PEMENANGNYA JUARA 1 dan B8 adalah Juara kedua

Buat para pemenang yang mau menyumbangkan hadiahnya utk kelg almarhumah harap mengumumkannya di forum. 

Terima kasih atas perhatian nya...  May you rest in peace brother

----------


## ipaul888

selamat untuk para pemenang

----------

